
Making of Impacts – Programming ⋂ Art - thangalin
https://dave.autonoma.ca/blog/2020/05/12/impacts-project-voronoi-diagrams/
======
thangalin
For those of you who have been following the Typesetting Markdown[1] series,
this topic takes a detour to discuss some technical aspects involved with
making the Impacts Project[2]. There's a mix of art, programming, and ways to
avoid reinventing some wheels in this post that may prove informative. My plan
is to write about technical adventures for the Impacts Project, leading up to
a tie-in with the final part of the Typesetting Markdown series.

Ideas for the Making of Impacts topics include (some more programming-oriented
than others):

* Stripe payment integration with unique link generation for downloadable PDF files

* Generating a dual Y-axis plot using R (from temperature and CO2 data)

* Running Celestia to approximate locations of protoplanetary orbital paths

* Recreating a rasterized drawing as separate logical vector objects, inexpensively

* Simulations behind the K-Pg Extinction impact event

* Using MetaFun to draw lines based on values in Markdown document (i.e., Part 9 of Typesetting Markdown)

What topics would be of most interest?

[1]: [http://localhost/dave/blog/2019/05/22/typesetting-
markdown-p...](http://localhost/dave/blog/2019/05/22/typesetting-markdown-
part-1)

[2]: [https://impacts.to](https://impacts.to)

